
Man builds working homemade hoverbike - smaili
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11530494/man-builds-homemade-hoverbike-doesnt-die
======
CaptSpify
Unrelated to the actual article: Why post a link to theverge.com instead of
straight to youtube?

It adds nothing of value to the video

------
rehevkor5
Let me guess, Colin Furze?

------
rossdavidh
...yet

~~~
alblue
Everyone is going to die: it's just a question of when and how.

~~~
slavik81
Having just browsed through a few of his videos, I feel like he's likely to
maim himself sooner rather than later.

Fireworks Wheel:
[https://youtu.be/tY5Wzjk0-Xs?t=50s](https://youtu.be/tY5Wzjk0-Xs?t=50s)

Thermite Launcher:
[https://youtu.be/JEoqrjFX1yI?t=50s](https://youtu.be/JEoqrjFX1yI?t=50s)

